# Oakley Jackets



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Not sure what its called but the new oakley jacket looks epic and is warm as toast. I would be strongly reccommending it! I'll have a search now and let you know the name. Think it was the Mystic... Awesome


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

I have an Oakley jacket from last season. Over the Crevas or something like that. Used it for about 15 days and it works great. Comes with a removable liner that can be used as a regular jacket as well. Kept me dry and warm. No problems with leaks or tearing...


----------

